# I am 90% smell free.



## DevilOnMyBack

Hey guys,After months of excellent diet and exercise, I wasn't achieving the results I wanted, sure I was better but I still smelled like sh.t. Anyways, two weeks ago I was given advice by yellow11 who told me red meat is something many said was a trigger. It sort of made sense because I eat red meat, and a decent amount about 5 days a week. So I decided to quit it along with lactose. Though I was tested to not be lactose intolerant I figured it was also a trigger. Anyways after a weekend of it the Monday of school was decent, it came on in the later part of the day so I was interested. Tuesday was going well, it was even reduced more. Wednesday I went pretty much smell free. From then on, its been that way. I say it's 90% because after rugby practice it will come on a lil, but thats understandable. I'd like to say that cutting out red meat and lactose has been working wonders with me. Though, please note I don't eat anything unhealthy, if it feels unhealthy I don't eat it. So like chips, cakes, pops, you get it, processed foods is a HUGE no-no.Also, there were a few variables worked in there that happened over the weekend I made the change. I went to a wedding, and since it was an open bar I got sauced, the following day I got the flu and a cold. The cold continued throughout mon-thursday, so who knows maybe getting so sick (and it was bad) made some changes? I'd like to think its my new diet. Not some mystery bodily change. But I am sure it is my diet. And I was drinking Chardonay when I got sauced, since beer makes me feel sick when I do drink it. So maybe everyone should spend a night getting drunk on chardonnay and get the flu/cold? Nah, I suggest you try to maintain a healthy diet and do not eat red meat or consume lactose. Thats my suggestion and maybe you guys can give me feedback. And these last two weeks have been amazing for me, the amount of things that have turned around for me friend wise AND girl wise is amazing. Ill let all of you know how things are going later Make sure to ask any questions you might have, i'll answer asap


----------



## westr

what were your symptoms before you got yourself sorted out? was it leaky gas you could feel coming out, leaky gas you werent aware of, could you smell it? or was it a more permanent fecal smell? mines changed a lot, diet seems to be a factor but its still hard to predict. do cheap noodles make yours worse?


----------



## ileo

Nathan- said:


> If cutting red meat and lactose has been working with you, you could consider making a test of Helicobacter Pylori, that could be the reason of your smell. Most of the people have this bacteria without presenting symptons, but for others there are symptons like gastritis, rare smmell, ulcera.. But in this case the smell would come from your mouth not from your anus.


H pylori does not cause halitosishttp://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22368251


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

westr said:


> what were your symptoms before you got yourself sorted out? was it leaky gas you could feel coming out, leaky gas you werent aware of, could you smell it? or was it a more permanent fecal smell? mines changed a lot, diet seems to be a factor but its still hard to predict. do cheap noodles make yours worse?


I had different symptoms, one being abdominal pain that made me unable to operate momentarily, hard to swallow certain foods and yeah. For the smell it was more of a permanent fecal odor that was there for some odd reason. Like I still experience it but only after excercise etc. I believe diet is huge, its working for me so i'll keep it up. And really anything that seems cheap is really something I try to avoid, cheap food in general is no good and I'd rather not experiment with it. I cannot say exactly for noodles as that is specific but its gotten to a point where if I try something I know immediately if its any good or not because it makes me feel sick otherwise.My advice to you is that you must go through trial and error to see what causes your symptoms. It took me months to get my diet right and im being rewarded, just yesterday I was out with friends who started to take interest in me and I went to a party smell free. When you go out, let everyone know, like I did not drink beers, I had a flask of gin with me and had a nice night, clear liquor is the best (vodka or gin, i think gin is easier on you that vodka is). For you and everyone else, listen to your body. If you have symptoms, you probably ate something wrong and recollect on what you ate and cut it out and try again. Thats what I did for months, and now I'm being rewarded for it.


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

Nathan- said:


> H pylori does not cause halitosishttp://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22368251


Im confused at the dispute, can someone elaborate because I'm not sure whether what nathan said is true after what ileo said, i'd like have some sort of idea of what i'm talking about if I make an appointment to see me doctor.Like would the h pylori still cause the fecal body odor?


----------



## ileo

DevilOnMyBack said:


> Im confused at the dispute, can someone elaborate because I'm not sure whether what nathan said is true after what ileo said, i'd like have some sort of idea of what i'm talking about if I make an appointment to see me doctor.Like would the h pylori still cause the fecal body odor?


The studies that tried to link H pylori & halitosis were poorly designed. Many even showed lack of correlation. The more modern studies are better designed and suggest that halitosis rarely if ever originates in the stomach.If you mean blood borne body odor when you say fecal body odor (i.e. odor not coming from the anus, but on the breath and in the sweat), then I never read anything like this, but then there is so little research on that topic. I have never read any scientific paper between H pylori and "rectal odor" either, but again no research is focused on rectal odor like it is on halitosis. I understand treatment for H pylori involves antibiotics, which might also help if you also have a gut bacterial overgrowth/imbalance that could be contributing to increasing the volume and/or odor of flatus.


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

ileo said:


> The studies that tried to link H pylori & halitosis were poorly designed. Many even showed lack of correlation. The more modern studies are better designed and suggest that halitosis rarely if ever originates in the stomach.If you mean blood borne body odor when you say fecal body odor (i.e. odor not coming from the anus, but on the breath and in the sweat), then I never read anything like this, but then there is so little research on that topic. I have never read any scientific paper between H pylori and "rectal odor" either, but again no research is focused on rectal odor like it is on halitosis. I understand treatment for H pylori involves antibiotics, which might also help if you also have a gut bacterial overgrowth/imbalance that could be contributing to increasing the volume and/or odor of flatus.


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

sorry about the previous post, im on my phone and i did something(getting used to the new look). I'll bring it up when i go to the g.i doc at my colonoscopy, I've done various tests which include stool samples and blood tests that may have ruled out the possibility of what you said. However it's something i'll bring up at the end of this month when i get the endiscopy/colonoscopy


----------



## ileo

Nathan- said:


> Helicobacter Pylori defenetly can cause halitosis with pwerful fecal odor. It is a strange symptom but for some people it is so. The problem with helicobacter pylori is that the symtoms are very different from one person to oder. From no symptoms at all (like in the most of the people. More or less 70% of the people in the world are infected with this bacteria without symptoms) till ulcera, gastrits, halitosis with fecal odor...I tell this because I suffered it. After trying antibiotics twice. A triple therapy that didn´t work and make me feel worst I tryed the natural method with manuka honey MGO 550 4 times per day with empty stomach and ginger infusion twice per day and in 3 months I killed the bacteria. And on the first two weeks I eliminated the halitosis with fecal odor.But the antibiotics should work for the most of the people.The problem is that manuka honey MGO 550 is very expensive (60 € 250 g)To see if helicobacter pylori could be the cause your halitosis with fecal odor the doctor should make you a gastroscopie where he should find after the analisis helicobacter pylori and he should see in the gastroscopie that you have at least a mild gastritis that maybe don´t cause aparently symptoms to you like pain or reflux.Sometimes it could be that the bacteria dosn´t make you symptoms but you have a inbalance of good/bad bacteria then you have a high quantity of this bacteria and that could be the reason of fecal odor.Oder thing that help a lot is drinking kefir each day. That help to a right balance of good/bad bacterias. And of course a healthy diet. If you keep eating bad (process food, fast food, not balance diet..) the naturals method will not help you.


again, H pylori does not cause halitosis, read the research I posted above


----------



## ileo

Nathan- said:


> Helicobacter pylori is the cause of most of the ulceras and gastritis. If you have halitosis with fecal odor, this odor come from your stomach. And if this odor come from your stomach probably is because you have gastritis. If you kill the bacteria you finish with the cause of the gastritis and the fecal halitoshis.In case your gastritis is not because helicobacter pylori you have to find out the reason of the gastritis.. diet, stress,.. But in most of the cases the cause is helycobacter pylori.Another reasons for fecal halitosis is constipation, but I am suposing that that is not your problem. It could be too a intestinal obstruction for being long time with constipation.I treated my helicobacter pylori with natural methods and I finished with the halitosis.In the research you posted all the patients had gastritis pathology.And we are talking here of halitosis with fecal odor not normal halitosis.


the definition of halitosis is any bad smell on the breath, including the nose breath. Halitosis that smells fecal still comes under the definition of halitosis. H pylori does not cause halitosis, I researched this thogroughly


----------



## ileo

Nathan- said:


> If you research you don´t have to take the first information you got of one research.. Look for more researches and you will find more investigations that find out the relatio between H.P and halitosis that not. Everything is in google.


I did not look at only one paper. Agree not all the papers conclude H pylori, or gastrointestinal pathology generally does not cause Halitosis, but these papers were poorly designed and had small cohorts. They relied on the patient's self reported estimation, which has been proven to be very poor indicator of actual halitosis. They also referenced mostly each other's papers. I believe the results of the more recent studies which are better designed and have larger cohorts. There has been several papers on this topic, but often their results have later been called into question by other scientists. The up to date opinion now is that halitosis rarely if ever comes from the gut. 
Katz, J; Shenkman, A; Stavropoulos, F; Melzer, E (2003 Jan). "Oral signs and symptoms in relation to disease activity and site of involvement in patients with inflammatory bowel disease.". _Oral diseases_ *9* (1): 34-40.12617256.
Kim, JG; Kim, YJ; Yoo, SH; Lee, SJ; Chung, JW; Kim, MH; Park, DK; Hahm, KB (2010 Sep). "Halimeter ppb Levels as the Predictor of Erosive Gastroesophageal Reflux Disease.". _Gut and liver_ *4* (3): 320-5 20981207.
Katsinelos, P; Tziomalos, K; Chatzimavroudis, G; Vasiliadis, T; Katsinelos, T; Pilpilidis, I; Triantafillidis, I; Paroutoglou, G; Papaziogas, B (2007). "Eradication therapy in Helicobacter pylori-positive patients with halitosis: long-term outcome.". _Medical principles and practice : international journal of the Kuwait University, Health Science Centre_ *16* (2): 119-23. 17303947.
Porter, SR (2011 Sep). "Diet and halitosis.". _Current opinion in clinical nutrition and metabolic care_ *14* (5): 463-8. 21673571.
Moshkowitz, M; Horowitz, N; Leshno, M; Halpern, Z (2007 Nov). "Halitosis and gastroesophageal reflux disease: a possible association.". _Oral diseases_ *13* (6): 581-5. 17944676.
Norfleet, RG (1993 Apr). "Helicobacter halitosis.". _Journal of clinical gastroenterology_ *16* (3): 274. 8505512.
Tiomny, E; Arber, N; Moshkowitz, M; Peled, Y; Gilat, T (1992 Oct). "Halitosis and Helicobacter pylori. A possible link?". _Journal of clinical gastroenterology_ *15* (3): 236-7. 1479169.
Ierardi, E; Amoruso, A; La Notte, T; Francavilla, R; Castellaneta, S; Marrazza, E; Monno, RA; Francavilla, A (1998 Dec). "Halitosis and Helicobacter pylori: a possible relationship.". _Digestive diseases and sciences_ *43* (12): 2733-7. 9881507.
Adler, I; Denninghoff, VC; Alvarez, MI; Avagnina, A; Yoshida, R; Elsner, B (2005 Aug). "Helicobacter pylori associated with glossitis and halitosis."._Helicobacter_ *10* (4): 312-7. 16104947.
Lee, JS; Kwon, KA; Jung, HS; Kim, JH; Hahm, KB (2009). "Korea red ginseng on Helicobacter pylori-induced halitosis: newer therapeutic strategy and a plausible mechanism.". _Digestion_ *80* (3): 192-9. 19776584.
Struch, F; Schwahn, C; Wallaschofski, H; Grabe, HJ; Völzke, H; Lerch, MM; Meisel, P; Kocher, T (2008 Mar). "Self-reported halitosis and gastro-esophageal reflux disease in the general population.". _Journal of general internal medicine_ *23* (3): 260-6. 18196351.
Suzuki, N; Yoneda, M; Naito, T; Iwamoto, T; Masuo, Y; Yamada, K; Hisama, K; Okada, I; Hirofuji, T (2008 Dec). "Detection of Helicobacter pylori DNA in the saliva of patients complaining of halitosis.". _Journal of medical microbiology_ *57* (Pt 12): 1553-9. 19018029.
Hoshi, K; Yamano, Y; Mitsunaga, A; Shimizu, S; Kagawa, J; Ogiuchi, H (2002 Jun). "Gastrointestinal diseases and halitosis: association of gastric Helicobacter pylori infection.". _International dental journal_ *52 Suppl 3*: 207-11.12090454.
Hoshi, K; Yamano, Y; Mitsunaga, A; Shimizu, S; Kagawa, J; Ogiuchi, H (2002 Jun). "Gastrointestinal diseases and halitosis: association of gastric Helicobacter pylori infection.". _International dental journal_ *52 Suppl 3*: 207-11. 12090454.
Kinberg, S; Stein, M; Zion, N; Shaoul, R (2010 Sep). "The gastrointestinal aspects of halitosis.". _Canadian journal of gastroenterology = Journal canadien de gastroenterologie_ *24* (9): 552-6. 21152460.
Kislig, K; Wilder-Smith, CH; Bornstein, MM; Lussi, A; Seemann, R (2012 Mar 23). "Halitosis and tongue coating in patients with erosive gastroesophageal reflux disease versus nonerosive gastroesophageal reflux disease.". _Clinical oral investigations_. 22437377.
Tangerman, A; Winkel, EG; de Laat, L; van Oijen, AH; de Boer, WA (2012 Mar). "Halitosis and Helicobacter pylori infection.". _Journal of breath research_ *6* (1): 017102. 22368251.
Ferreira, F; Sarmento, A; Marques, M; Rodrigues, S; Ferreira, A; Macedo, G (2012 Jun). "A rare cause of chronic halitosis: gastric-colic fistulae."._Gastrointestinal endoscopy_ *75* (6): 1264-5. 22459659


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

lol i did not read that entire argument, as I said, i'll bring it up with my G.I. when I see him on the 29th, good researching! ill let ya know how what the g.i. doc has to say


----------



## aj129

Hi, I've been smell like fecal matter since 2 months ago. I'm not sure what triggered it but usually its too subtle for me to notice. sometimes its intestinal smell and other times its definitely fecal. My docs think it's ceiliacs and I got a fecal fat test done which did suggest celiacs but I'm not convinced that smelling like ###### is a symptom. I also feel liquid coming out of my rectum. My sphincter also seems constantly sore but my docs told me that there was no problem with it. Did you have that also? Do you get tested for celiacs? this is really frustrating.


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

aj129 said:


> Hi, I've been smell like fecal matter since 2 months ago. I'm not sure what triggered it but usually its too subtle for me to notice. sometimes its intestinal smell and other times its definitely fecal. My docs think it's ceiliacs and I got a fecal fat test done which did suggest celiacs but I'm not convinced that smelling like ###### is a symptom. I also feel liquid coming out of my rectum. My sphincter also seems constantly sore but my docs told me that there was no problem with it. Did you have that also? Do you get tested for celiacs? this is really frustrating.


I've been tested for Giardia, Celiac, Fructose/Lactose Intolerance, GERD, and something else which I forgot. I have had the leakage, not much but a little, it gets moist down there and smelly (before). I've been through all that with docs saying everything is fine, however, a couple weeks ago I got a colonoscopy and endoscopy. Nothing was found in the large intestine and through the endoscopy, however, during the colonoscopy the doc went farther into my duodenum than you normally do just to check things out and they found some inflamation and mucus. So when I have my appointment on Dec. 6th I will know what the biopsy's have to say about my innards. From all that, all I have to say is through trial and error, ups and downs, and never giving up I found a way to control my smell. It took me two years before I started trying to get over it, and it took me 9 months to find out what works for me. Everyone is different, I found an answer through diet and trigger foods, some say it helps but not fully claiming that its in their head. You have to figure out what will work for you, I found the last few answers to my puzzle in the last 2 months of the 9 months I said earlier and sealed my stench problem. I suggest you start working for a cure asap, cause those 2 years I lived with it before I said I'll do something about it, I was miserable, and I don't want anyone else to do the same.
Any more Q's, I'll be happy to answer


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

pengu said:


> happy for u man. im gonna miss u beef


thanks mang, we'll all get there one day. Im not cured, just learned to control it completely lol, still waiting for that cure.
and i didnt understand that last bit lol
ill keep posting in this forum to help anyone i can! 
Keep at it bro, one of these days we'll all be cured.


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

pengu said:


> happy for u man. im gonna miss u beef


and if that last bit's what I think you meant, yeah I kinda miss beef







though I got used to it, not eating. I just eat more pork and chicken. It'll become normal to not eat beef


----------



## NoFuture

DevilOnMyBack said:


> Everyone is different, I found an answer through diet and trigger foods
> Any more Q's, I'll be happy to answer


Instead avoiding trigger foods for the rest of your life wouldn´t be better to heal the intestinal or rectal mucosa which is probably causing the problem with the inflammation when you eat trigger foods?


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

NoFuture said:


> Instead avoiding trigger foods for the rest of your life wouldn´t be better to heal the intestinal or rectal mucosa which is probably causing the problem with the inflammation when you eat trigger foods?


Well, thats why Im meeting with the G.I. doctor on december 6 to see my results, and be cured of whatever it is. If you read that whole paragraph you'd know that and wouldn't have that question. But yeah, in the mean time, ill keep on my diet. If it turns out to be nothing, then yes, ill stick to my diet for as long as I have to.
cheers


----------



## NoFuture

DevilOnMyBack said:


> . If it turns out to be nothing, then yes, ill stick to my diet for as long as I have to.
> cheers


Do you really think the cause of your symptoms could be nothing?
cheers bro


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

NoFuture said:


> Do you really think the cause of your symptoms could be nothing?
> cheers bro


i meant if the results dont turn up with anything. theres obviously a cause for this happening for us, if the researchers took this seriously we'd know ages ago, so ill reiterate it, my smell issues are under control now, i'd continue my diet without thought of going back to the old life any day if the results that i have yet to hear come back inconclusive.


----------



## NoFuture

If you have a problem of leaky gas, rectal malodor, gas incontinence (BUT NOT ONLY OVERFLOW INCONTINENCE OF GAS OR OTHER SUBSTANCES) and you don't understand that the most probably cause of this problem is in your rectal area, you have a big problem. Ask any doctor to understand this point.
Changes on the diet helped you. That means that some foods are triggering your symptoms of rectal odor and leaky gas and other foods don't, isn't it? Then you can suspect that the problem begins when some foods produce an inflammation in your rectal area (see point 1) which is not health (rectal area = intestine part between colon and anus). For some people even changing the diet won't help.
Some inflammations are almost impossible to check. Only the symptoms which patient explains help to the diagnostic. A case of this would be if you have inflammation in the rectal mucosa but without prolapse. Something between a healthy mucosa and a rectal mucosal prolapse syndrome. It's known as wet anus syndrome (it could be the previous step to MPS). Not many doctors recognized this illness and from those who do it, not many know how to treat it.
To treat this illness a medicament with antiinflammatory and astringent properties should be used. It´s possible that foods, which are triggering your symptoms, have inflammatory and non astringent properties, like red meat, processed foods,coffee (inflammatory properties) or beer (non astringent properties. Laxative).
Any other problem that isn't an inflammation on the mucosa could be checked very easy by any doctor. Like IAS damage, proctitis, whole prolapsed, fistula, fissure&#8230;
Possible treatments:​
- Mesalazine: Antiinflammatory used for this illness by doctors who recognize it. This medicament is used for many inflammatory intestinal diseases. Depending of in which part of your intestine you have the inflammation doctors will prescribe you one form or another (suppositories, rectal foam or tablets). In this case would be on the intestinal mucosa between colon and anus: rectal mucosa.​
- Vitamin E: Antiinflamatory and astringent properties. Not recognized for most of the doctors. Problem with side effects. Liposoluble vitamins are difficult to eliminate of the body. In case of vitamin E (antioxidant) a high dose could make a contrary effect (oxidant). Some of the vitamin E not used by your body which is not removed will be kept in adipose tissues like muscles or heart. Some studies relate pulmonary cancer and heart insufficiency with vitamin e supplementation. It should be kept in mind that a treatment with circa 6000 UI or more per day could produce a hypervitaminosis (knowing that recommended dose per day in healthy people is 30 UI). The side effects of this should be considered. Other problem of this is the way of a right uniform administration.​
- Hemorrhoid suppositories with Hamamelis + vitamin E. Antiinflammatory and astringent properties. It´s sold at pharmacys and usually you don't need medical recipe then side effects shouldn´t be very dangerous.​
Cheers bro!​
Hater comments are welcome! Pengu penguin penguinin , you can rate this post according to the level of irritation that caused you!​


----------



## moor_91

NoFuture said:


> OVERFLOW INCONTINENCE OF GAS OR OTHER SUBSTANCES


is it possible to get overflow incontinence of gas? not read this before. Not to offend, but overflow incontinence is a type of FI, means when there is fecal impaction, and liquid stool is able to pass around the obstruction and leaks out. Gas on the other hand is moved independently of solids and liquids in normal healthy people. http://gut.bmj.com/c...54/7/893.1.full



> Ask any doctor to understand this point.


depends on the doctor and their specialty. Probably colorectal surgery most likely not to fob you off with antidepressants for years



> Changes on the diet helped you. That means that some foods are triggering your symptoms of rectal odor and leaky gas and other foods don't, isn't it? Then you can suspect that the problem begins when some foods produce an inflammation in your rectal area


could just be that diet is contributing to the problem, rather than causing it. There are other possible mechanisms than inflammation. E.g. eating loads of meat will increase the amount of sulfur containing amino acids, more bacterial fermentation, more VSC release, worse smelling flatus and feces. At no point inflammation involved there, unless you believe in H2S causing conditions like ulcerative collitis.



> For some people even changing the diet won't help.


agree. Because physiological odor of flatus and feces is variable, depending upon the diet, the nature of the gut microbiota and the transit time. Most reports from forums like these I have read give poor results from trying to eliminate odor of feces and flatus through diet and internal deoderants. Some manage to reduce the odor, but rarely is it eliminated



> Some inflammations are almost impossible to check.


disagree. Inflammation will be visible at the cellular level.



> Only the symptoms which patient explains help to the diagnostic.


a symptom of wet anus sensation has loads of possible causes. This is oversimplification



> A case of this would be if you have inflammation in the rectal mucosa but without prolapse. Something between a healthy mucosa and a rectal mucosal prolapse syndrome. It's known as wet anus syndrome (it could be the previous step to MPS). Not many doctors recognized this illness and from those who do it, not many know how to treat it.


Still can't find any scientific paper mentioning wet anus syndrome. One definition of MPS
"solitary rectal ulcer syndrome, rectal prolapse, proctitis cystica profunda, and inflammatory polyps" http://www.ncbi.nlm....pubmed/22697798
http://www.ncbi.nlm....pubmed/22041358



> Any other problem that isn't an inflammation on the mucosa could be checked very easy by any doctor. Like IAS damage, proctitis, whole prolapsed, fistula, fissure&#8230;


partially agree. Anorectal manometry, defecography, endoanal ultrasound may be needed to diagnose some of these. Usually only very large hospitals have access to manometry. Also, depends upon what doctor you go to, they may not have ever heard of some of these problems or investigations. Depends upon your definition of very easy.



> Hater comments are welcome!












I am still confused about exactly how inflammation of the anorectal mucosa is able to cause rectal odor according to your theories. We are talking non infectious inflammation? Infections, especially bacterial often list symptoms of malodorous rectal discharge. Usually these infections are result of anoreceptive intercourse with infected partners. I guess you talk about non infectious inflammation...Are you saying that inflammation causes increased mucous discharge, which is malodorous, or that the inflammation causes the functioning of the anal canal and rectum not to function as normal?


----------



## NoFuture

What I mean with overflow incontinence is when you usually have so many gas, diarrhea or fecal materia that at the end you can't hold it. In this case the problem may not be on the rectal area but on the up part of intestines. I think that is not the case of this forum. We are talking about leaky gas, rectal odor.
The specialty of a doctor is important. But any good doctor who is able to make a logical argumentation will agree that the most probably cause of leaky gas, rectal odor is on the ass.
I agree with you on the diet. I was talking about Devilonmyback case. I also think that diet can contribute to this problem, rather than causing it. What I mean at this point is that changing diet may help (sometimes) but is not the solution. The solution is to heal the intestinal mucosa which is inflamed.
Don´t you think that if inflammation is only visible at cellular level isn't something almost impossible to check by a doctor ocular test? If you have wet anus syndrome and the doctor test you, he probably won´t see anything. He will tell you that everything is ok. I don't know if exist a technic to see this type of inflammation at cellular level.. So far as I know doctor can check a mucosal prolapsed syndrome if he knows what is looking for and how to look for it, but wet anus syndrome would be more complicated.
I didn't say anything about the causes. The symptoms of wet anus syndrome are:
[indent=1.35] - 1. Wetness in your anus, exacerbate sometimes for some foods which trigger the inflammation or depending the position. Usually when you're sitting the wetness is higher than standing up or lying in bed (because of the ano-rectal angle) [/indent]
[indent=1.35]- 2. Leakygas, rectal odor, gas incontinence. Due the inflammation of the mucosa there is a fluid discharge. The sphincter closing is not design to content a constant fluid discharge from the rectal mucosa. Because of this wetness the gases and rectal odor come out helped by the fluid discharge.[/indent]
[indent=1.35]- 3. If there are symptoms of incomplete evacuation would probably be a mucosal prolapse syndrome. The next step to wet anus syndrome in my opinion.[/indent]
 If finding information about wet anus syndrome and his treatment were so easy and every doctor knew about it we wouldn't be here&#8230; I only found a patent of year 99' were they mention this illness and treat it with vitamin E.
 Finding a hospital where a manometry, defecografy, ultrasound are possible shouldn´t be a problem unless you live in the dessert in the middle of nothing.
The causes of this are many. Constipation and long term straining, side effects of some chirugies, some food in bad conditions which irritate the mucosa, spice foods, maybe congenital problems, stress&#8230; Who knows, every person is different. It´s like IBS.. don't know why some people have it and others don't..


----------



## nihilist

pengu said:


> Nothing seems to work. I think maybe I've had this too long and whatever's broken down there is broken permanently. When I diet it goes down to this sweet musty fecal smell..fulck. Maybe I'm just in a bad mood.


To my misfortune, I feel the same way.

I have three main odors, Leaking flatulence (LG), Sulphuric Acid (Eggs), and Skatole (Rank SHlT Smell). If my diet is not in check, i.e. if I consume dairy or lots of grains, I get the LG as my predominant odor. If my G.I. tract is immaculate and even in the case of having not a speck of food in my system, I will smell like skatole (Rank SHlT smell) predominantly.

The sulphuric acid smell will come more randomly, and especially if I am drinking alcohol or doing drugs, it seems directly correlated to my liver function.

The leaky gas directly correlates to my G.I. tract.

However the RANK SHlT SMELL has no f'ing reason for occurring and I cannot understand why it happens besides cortisol (stress) triggering my body to emit this smell, perhaps undigested amino acids.

So basically, I'm left to just not give a fucck.


----------



## NoFuture

it seems like some people are afraid of frontal confrontation and need new avatars... and that's the man who looks direct into the eyes of the people who are all pussies... It´s always so, when people boast of something, right this something is what they don't have..

cheers!


----------



## moor_91

nihilist said:


> Sulphuric Acid (Eggs), and Skatole (Rank SHlT Smell).


check sources, feces smells fecal primarily because of volatile sulfur compounds: methyl mercaptan. hydrogen sulfide, dimethyl sulfide, and others. Although skatole and indole originally thought to cause feces smell, they apparently don't contribute that much to the smell, and smell like mothballs when they are isolated from the other gasses


----------



## NewYorkCity

I wasn't sure where to post this, but I was wondering if one of you could help me out. So I can feel every single little bubble that comes out of my anus, and when i am sitting down, i can feel the bubbles run down my thighs and legs. this is literally 24/7. I read on here that someone stuck a piece of tissue up their butt as a temporary, and this kept anything from leaking out, but when i tried this, it still leaks out! how is this possible? i know it was up there pretty deep and super tight, i just dont understand how basically the same amount of gas as w/o tissue paper in my anus could seep through. I need to figure out at least a temporary solution as I have a grad school interview in a week and i reeaallly want to get in. I dont want a problem like this to keep me out of my dream school
And yes, it is constantly warm and wet down there and i get tons of mucus discharge when i use the restroom. I've gotten a colonoscopy, but it came out completely normal. so signs of any inflammation. I noticed that i have a skin tag on my anus that wasn't there before all of this (or, at least i had never noticed it)- could this be related in any way? anyone else have something similar? I only eat brown rice and vegetables and drink tons of water. no fruit, no milk or cheese...i've even stopped yogurt for a little bit. but the problem persists. I've tried quite a few treatments- fiber, antibiotics, antifungals, diets, kegals, probiotics, pepto bismol etc. does anyone have a temporary solution- that would stop the leaky gas maybe for just a few hours so that i could interview, at least?


----------



## moor_91

NewYorkCity said:


> I wasn't sure where to post this, but I was wondering if one of you could help me out. So I can feel every single little bubble that comes out of my anus, and when i am sitting down, i can feel the bubbles run down my thighs and legs. this is literally 24/7. I read on here that someone stuck a piece of tissue up their butt as a temporary, and this kept anything from leaking out, but when i tried this, it still leaks out! how is this possible? i know it was up there pretty deep and super tight, i just dont understand how basically the same amount of gas as w/o tissue paper in my anus could seep through. I need to figure out at least a temporary solution as I have a grad school interview in a week and i reeaallly want to get in. I dont want a problem like this to keep me out of my dream school
> And yes, it is constantly warm and wet down there and i get tons of mucus discharge when i use the restroom. I've gotten a colonoscopy, but it came out completely normal. so signs of any inflammation. I noticed that i have a skin tag on my anus that wasn't there before all of this (or, at least i had never noticed it)- could this be related in any way? anyone else have something similar? I only eat brown rice and vegetables and drink tons of water. no fruit, no milk or cheese...i've even stopped yogurt for a little bit. but the problem persists. I've tried quite a few treatments- fiber, antibiotics, antifungals, diets, kegals, probiotics, pepto bismol etc. does anyone have a temporary solution- that would stop the leaky gas maybe for just a few hours so that i could interview, at least?


in the short term (not great idea in long term), not eating for a while before the interview. Take a water enema to clear out maybe, but for some this makes things worse because odorous liquid left from the enema then leaks out even when no stool left. 100% effective, but not practical is to buy some air tight shorts. Careful with noise when sitting...wear normal boxers over them to eliminate noise.

Also I would add that "wearing" a tissue increases mucus production (body thinks its got some stool stuck and produces more mucus to lubricate its way out/clear it).

I was in on an interview panel for a uni course while i was in the final year of my course, there was a candidate who had really bad breath. Probably from dehydration? who knows, but from his attitude, he clearly didn't know he had it, so maybe was one off from dehydration or something. Chronic BB'ers don't act normal like that, they are anxious, cover their mouths and don't say much. But they let him in because he was sensible, good work experience and good grades. Try not to worry, be relaxed and confident.


----------



## NewYorkCity

thank you for your response
my g.i. tried to convince me that the mucus is normal, as it lines the colon and will inevitably come out with feces- similar to mucus in your nose, i guess. I don't think the amount that I get is normal at all, however, and it has only began with the onset of leaky gas. the mucus with feces isn't as big of a problem as the leaking gas, however. He also says that my symptoms are only because of anxiety and other than what we have done already, there is not much else that he can do for me. He says that as long as I get my anxiety and stress levels down, everything will return to normal. I've been working on this, but sometimes i feel as if there is an actual, physical problem. The constant tingling, warmth, moisture, and lack of control over my own body is incredibly frustrating and I feel so helpless when I know people are judging me. But I wish everyone the best in their pursuit of a reason and cure for this strange problem.


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

NoFuture said:


> If you have a problem of leaky gas, rectal malodor, gas incontinence (BUT NOT ONLY OVERFLOW INCONTINENCE OF GAS OR OTHER SUBSTANCES) and you don't understand that the most probably cause of this problem is in your rectal area, you have a big problem. Ask any doctor to understand this point.
> 
> Changes on the diet helped you. That means that some foods are triggering your symptoms of rectal odor and leaky gas and other foods don't, isn't it? Then you can suspect that the problem begins when some foods produce an inflammation in your rectal area (see point 1) which is not health (rectal area = intestine part between colon and anus). For some people even changing the diet won't help.
> 
> Some inflammations are almost impossible to check. Only the symptoms which patient explains help to the diagnostic. A case of this would be if you have inflammation in the rectal mucosa but without prolapse. Something between a healthy mucosa and a rectal mucosal prolapse syndrome. It's known as wet anus syndrome (it could be the previous step to MPS). Not many doctors recognized this illness and from those who do it, not many know how to treat it.
> 
> To treat this illness a medicament with antiinflammatory and astringent properties should be used. It´s possible that foods, which are triggering your symptoms, have inflammatory and non astringent properties, like red meat, processed foods,coffee (inflammatory properties) or beer (non astringent properties. Laxative).
> 
> Any other problem that isn't an inflammation on the mucosa could be checked very easy by any doctor. Like IAS damage, proctitis, whole prolapsed, fistula, fissure&#8230;
> Possible treatments:​
> - Mesalazine: Antiinflammatory used for this illness by doctors who recognize it. This medicament is used for many inflammatory intestinal diseases. Depending of in which part of your intestine you have the inflammation doctors will prescribe you one form or another (suppositories, rectal foam or tablets). In this case would be on the intestinal mucosa between colon and anus: rectal mucosa.​
> - Vitamin E: Antiinflamatory and astringent properties. Not recognized for most of the doctors. Problem with side effects. Liposoluble vitamins are difficult to eliminate of the body. In case of vitamin E (antioxidant) a high dose could make a contrary effect (oxidant). Some of the vitamin E not used by your body which is not removed will be kept in adipose tissues like muscles or heart. Some studies relate pulmonary cancer and heart insufficiency with vitamin e supplementation. It should be kept in mind that a treatment with circa 6000 UI or more per day could produce a hypervitaminosis (knowing that recommended dose per day in healthy people is 30 UI). The side effects of this should be considered. Other problem of this is the way of a right uniform administration.​
> - Hemorrhoid suppositories with Hamamelis + vitamin E. Antiinflammatory and astringent properties. It´s sold at pharmacys and usually you don't need medical recipe then side effects shouldn´t be very dangerous.​
> Cheers bro!​
> Hater comments are welcome! Pengu penguin penguinin , you can rate this post according to the level of irritation that caused you!​


Everything you said, I'm sure it's true and I don't doubt it. However, you do not have my results, I don't have my results yet, and again, you're going off of what I said. How about you and I wait until I get my results from a certified gastroenterologist and we can go from there. I understand I have a problem, we all do, I'm not brushing it off. I said I'll wait for the results, my current treatment is working for me and is not doing harm. Once I get my information, I'll bring it back to this forum, make a new thread and we can all talk based on what I have to say. You along with the others who are clearly more educated with this can all have a discussion along with me there, for now, we'll wait.


----------



## moor_91

NewYorkCity said:


> my g.i. tried to convince me that the mucus is normal, as it lines the colon and will inevitably come out with feces- similar to mucus in your nose, i guess.


they are right. Normal to have mucus, coats gut walls, coats and lubiricates stool. Excessive mucus is a sign/symptom of many many conditions. see http://en.wikipedia....ectal_discharge (unfinished) I think it can also simply be a sign of incomplete evacuation/obstructed defecation.



> there is not much else that he can do for me. He says that as long as I get my anxiety and stress levels down, everything will return to normal. I've been working on this, but sometimes i feel as if there is an actual, physical problem. The constant tingling, warmth, moisture


advice is to get the strength of the resting and voluntary contraction of the sphincters tested, anorectal manometry. Might also think about an endoanal ultrasound scan and defecography, show structure and function of the anal canal and rectum. Wide diagnostic threshold

Have you tried a stool bulking agent like psyllium...helps with excessive mucus and helps with evacuation in my experience. Side effects of bloating in some people, but not for others it helps. drink plenty of water when you take the psyllium or you might choke


----------



## NoFuture

DevilOnMyBack said:


> Everything you said, I'm sure it's true and I don't doubt it. However, you do not have my results, I don't have my results yet, and again, you're going off of what I said. How about you and I wait until I get my results from a certified gastroenterologist and we can go from there. I understand I have a problem, we all do, I'm not brushing it off. I said I'll wait for the results, my current treatment is working for me and is not doing harm. Once I get my information, I'll bring it back to this forum, make a new thread and we can all talk based on what I have to say. You along with the others who are clearly more educated with this can all have a discussion along with me there, for now, we'll wait.


That is good news. You should wait to see what your doctor says. But having this information that now you have is better, isn't it?. Now you know more possible causes of your illness.

And of course a certified doctor should examine you, but what I wanted you to know is that the cause of the problem with a high level of probability is in the ano-rectal area. You shouldn't go to a certified gastroenterologist you should go to a certified proktologist.

Maybe is not clear for some people then I´ll say it here:

A INCONTINENCE PROBLEM (FECAL, DIARRHEA OR GAS) SHOULD BE TREATED IN 90% OF THE CASES BY A COLO-PROCTOLOGIST. IF THE PROBLEM IS NOT IN THE ANO-RECTAL AREA THE PROCTOLOGIST WILL TELL YOU WHICH OTHER DOCTOR YOU SHOULD VISIT.

Don´t be mad for my comments. They weren't for you. They were for my friend Pengu.


----------



## moor_91

NoFuture said:


> You shouldn't go to a certified gastroenterologist you should go to a certified proktologist.
> 
> Maybe is not clear for some people then I´ll say it here:
> 
> A INCONTINENCE PROBLEM (FECAL, DIARRHEA OR GAS) SHOULD BE TREATED IN 90% OF THE CASES BY A COLO-PROCTOLOGIST. IF THE PROBLEM IS NOT IN THE ANO-RECTAL AREA THE PROCTOLOGIST WILL TELL YOU WHICH OTHER DOCTOR YOU SHOULD VISIT.


totally agree. I was putting so much hope to finally persuade my family practitioner to refer me to the GI. They turned out to be a total retard, told me to change antidepressant and come back in 2 months. Had to sit in a packed waiting room for almost 2 hours to see this guy, everyone laughing at my odor, then he had the arrogance to use the phrase "this perceived odor"...implying it was in my head. Even the 2 nurses in the room were sniffing when I walked in. I think many GI's specialise in the esophagus, stomach and liver disease, and have only general knowledge about anorectal pathology. I finally took matters into my own hands and paid to see a colorectal surgeon, who actually knew about this stuff. The good thing about colorectal surgeons is that they are also gastroenterologists, so if the problem is not anorectal, they will still have a good chance of picking it up.


----------



## NoFuture

pengu said:


> nofuture do you think this mucosal problem is something that's curable? Like permanently curable to where you could eat and drink whatever without having to worry?


Dear Pengu,

Mucosal Prolapse Syndrome is 100% curable! If that is your problem there is a light at the end of the tunnel for you! Of course a healthy way of living will help to avoid it again.


----------



## moor_91

NoFuture said:


> there is a light at the end of the tunnel


so to speak


----------



## NoFuture

moor_91 said:


> so to speak


a light at the end of our asses?


----------



## westr

can mucosal prolapse be intermittent?


----------



## moor_91

westr said:


> can mucosal prolapse be intermittent?


no idea. my guess is the symptoms could be transient from one day to the next, but the pathosis itself more lasting without treatment. Then again, if it is mainly caused by excessive straining, you might have to stop this causative factor and then the rectal wall would start to repair itself by the bodies own regenerative measures. Epithelial cells have very fast turnover rate, some of the fastest of all tissues in the body. The attachments between the superficial mucosa and submucosa layers separate from the underlying musclaris mucosa layer, as a result of frictional damage from too much straining. Presumably the normal form of the tissue can be restored under the right conditions. (I don't have the experience to answer this with any certainty).


----------



## NoFuture

pengu said:


> I can feel the inflammation and smell the mucosal lining. It smells like vagina. I'm going to start applying L-glutamine locally to see if it helps. I've tried everything else why the hell not. It would help knowing exactly where the problem is. It is in the gateway between anus and rectum or deeper in?


best post ever


----------



## moor_91

mucous membrane doesn't have a smell. "i can smell the mucous membrane"...what? Mucous membrane is an epithelial surface which secretes mucus. Examples mouth, vagina, nose, throat, gut including rectum and anal canal.

Pengu, did you ever get anorectal manometry done? is there a problem with the resting anal tone? Only large hospitals probably offer this


----------



## moor_91

its the bacteria pumping out VSC that smells, not the mucous membrane itself. That's like saying muscle tissue smells or something.

You are in control of your own case, personally I would get manometry to rule out the obvious.


----------



## westr

pengu said:


> I can feel the inflammation and smell the mucosal lining. It smells like vagina. I'm going to start applying L-glutamine locally to see if it helps. I've tried everything else why the hell not. It would help knowing exactly where the problem is. It is in the gateway between anus and rectum or deeper in?


 imagine if we smelt like vagina. i bet it would be fun for 30-45 minutes then it would end up being worse than smelling like ######.


----------



## cowgomoo

ileo said:


> H pylori does not cause halitosishttp://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22368251


Can H pylori be cause of LG?


----------

